
Simon & Schuster, Hachette E-Book Accord Wins Approval - apress
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-06/judge-approves-settlement-with-publishers-in-e-book-case.html
======
apress
Agency ebook pricing is not long for this world and $9.99 best sellers will be
back soon.

